# Hello



## Brian Lewis (Jun 8, 2019)

My name is Brian and I am a Master Mason in Oklahoma and I belong to the  Anadarko Masonic Lodge #21.  I will be confering my York Rite degrees in a week and hopefully Scottish Rite this fall.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 8, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian Lewis (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Bloke (Jun 9, 2019)

Awesome.

What's York Rite ?


I probably shouldn't say that........


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 9, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What's York Rite ?



The North American Amalgamation!



I probably shouldn’t say that either.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 9, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> The North American Amalgamation!
> 
> 
> 
> I probably shouldn’t say that either.


LOL.. I know... it's just that people often think this is Universal rather than being a Nth American thing...


----------



## Brian Lewis (Jun 10, 2019)

The York Rite (along with the Scottish Rite) is one of two appendant Bodies of Masonry beyond the level of the Craft or Blue Lodge that is focused on expanding a Master Mason’s understanding of several important ideas introduced in the first three degrees of the Blue Lodge. It covers 10 degrees beyond the Master Masons degree that includes the Knights Templar degree.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 10, 2019)

Brian Lewis said:


> The York Rite (along with the Scottish Rite) is one of two appendant Bodies of Masonry beyond the level of the Craft or Blue Lodge that is focused on expanding a Master Mason’s understanding of several important ideas introduced in the first three degrees of the Blue Lodge. It covers 10 degrees beyond the Master Masons degree that includes the Knights Templar degree.



From a non-american perspective: The york rite is a collection of degrees that normally would be given by a few diffrent bodies. There are more then just two appendant bodies in masonry.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 10, 2019)

Elexir said:


> From a non-american perspective: The york rite is a collection of degrees that normally would be given by a few diffrent bodies. There are more then just two appendant bodies in masonry.



From an American perspective; agreed.


----------



## Winter (Jun 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 11, 2019)

Welcome from Tulsa Daylight 542


----------



## Elexir (Jun 11, 2019)

Welcome brother


----------



## Keith C (Jun 14, 2019)

Welcome Brother.

It seems you are encountering the time when you discover that how your Jurisdiction does thing and how things are generally done in your Country are not the same universally.  Being under the Jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania I learned this very quickly as we do EVERYTHING differently than anyone else.


----------

